# Is selling rabbits illegal in TN?



## jessica117

I was just in my local TSC and asked them if they still bought baby rabbits and was told that they aren't able to because it is technically illegal to sell rabbits in TN.    She said that I could still come in and set up and sell them myself or put a flyer up on thier board.  The lady that I talked to is a close family friend so I know she wouldn't have lied to me, so that must have been what she was told.  I have been unable to find anything online telling me either way.  The only thing I did find was that it is illegal to sell colored or dyed rabbits, chicks or ducklings (not what I am trying to do.)  I did find a facebook page called the "sweet pea foundation" that was urging it's followers to write TSC to get them to stop selling rabbits in their stores and they had an update saying that TSC said that they would no longer be selling rabbits in their TN stores.  

We are a very small time operation (we only have 8-15 kits per year) and I'd like to be able to sell my babies to help cover some feed costs but I want to know what I am getting into before I go and set up.

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## carolinagirl

Here's a good place to look.  All the animal laws in the country are available at this site.  http://www.animallaw.com/LawSearch_Result.cfm  I certainly can't imagine it would be against the law to sell rabbits...if you google Rabbit sales in tennessee, there are TONS of rabbit breeders in your state.  What on earth are they doing with them if they can't sell them?  Strange......


----------



## jessica117

Thanks for the link.  I'll look there.  I thought it was pretty odd too, so I thought I'd ask the experts


----------



## jessica117

That link is great!!! Got it bookmarked.  I found nothing saying that it was illegal to sell rabbits as long as they are their original color   I am going to have to tell her what I found the next time I see her.   

If somebody knows somthing that I don't, please share... but I think I'm safe to sell my babies now.  Yay!!!


----------



## rabbitlady4433

I'm not sure about your state specifically but there is a federal law that if you make more that $500 a year selling to a business or experimental lab you have to be inspected by the government.


----------



## jessica117

I was aware of that law and we make nowhere near that but thank you for adding it


----------



## terri9630

There could be a state or local law that prohibits pet stores from selling them.  That could be what your friend is refering to since she said you could set up a table and sell them.


----------

